# Need help on where to start!



## Blondie669 (Oct 6, 2007)

My family (husband, 2 year old daughter and mother in law) and I are seriously considering moving to The Algarve to work and live. However I really don't know where to start on doing research to see if this is viable. We have a good business idea but need to find out about cost of living, how good the schools are, do we get a business loan from the UK or Portugal, market research to see if the business would work etc..? Can anyone please give me some tips on where to start? Thank you!!


----------



## Daisybeck (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,
I'm a researcher for a UK based TV company and I'm working on a programme which follows British families as they move abroad to start a new life, ideally setting up their own business.
I've just read your post so thought I'd get in touch. If this is something that you might be interested in or if you'd just like some more information please don't hesitate to contact me.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Kind regards
Alida 01132623342
[email protected]


----------



## Blondie669 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Alida, 
If you could send me some more information about yourself, the company and programme etc I'd be happy to discuss it with my family.
Thanks, Jo


----------



## Daisybeck (Sep 28, 2007)

hi jo,
thanks for getting back to me
if you send me an email then i'll have your email address and i'll be able to send you some info rather than sticking it all on the forum.
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## scutty (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Blondie,
Been here 18 years ex Londoner would never go back!
BUT i am a Diplomat for English on the Algarve Any advise you may need email [email protected]
Good luck dave


----------

